# Name That Song



## Amie (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been going crazy trying to recall 1) the song title and 2) the artist. All I can remember are some lyrics. I *do* know that it's and "oldies" song, like from the early 70s, I think. It goes something like this:

"I wanna hear some funky Dixieland 
pretty mama come and take me by the hand
by the hand, hand, take me by the hand
dance with your daddy all night..."

Can anyone tell me the song title and the artist? Thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2006)

This should help. 

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/d/doobie+brothers/black+water_20042465.html


----------



## Amie (Nov 3, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> This should help.
> 
> http://www.lyricsfreak.com/d/doobie+brothers/black+water_20042465.html



Actually, that's what I came up with too. I went to a Web site that allowed me to sample a snippet of "Black Water" by the Doobie Brothers (as the link implies), but it's the wrong song. Similar lyrics, though.

Anyone else?


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 3, 2006)

As far as I know, that's the only song that I've ever heard with those lyrics.  Was it a remake of the Doobie Brothers song?  Another song entirely?  Have you tried looking in the iTunes Music Store for a sample?  I'm there now searching....


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

Hmm.. you might want to try this:
http://www.songtapper.com/


----------



## Amie (Nov 3, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> Hmm.. you might want to try this:
> http://www.songtapper.com/



lol 

Is this for real? I clicked on the link and when I read what it was, I thought it was a joke. I figured I'd do it, though, just for amusement, just to see if it would really work. It doesn't. I tapped out three or four different songs and it didn't find any of them. Fun concept, though.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah, it takes some practice, but it does work. Make sure that you read the directions completely; it's not just tap on the beat, but on the syllables. I taped "Jingle Bells", and it had it listed (along with a few other songs..)


----------



## Rhisiart (Nov 4, 2006)

Amie

I suspect that the song is question is a cover song of the Doobie Brothers hit: Black Water (or maybe the Doobie Brothers did it as a cover themselves).

See the attached screenshots. They may help you find the right song.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

Amie said:


> Actually, that's what I came up with too. I went to a Web site that allowed me to sample a snippet of "Black Water" by the Doobie Brothers (as the link implies), but it's the wrong song. Similar lyrics, though.
> 
> Anyone else?



That's strange, because the lyrics are almost exactly the same.. Are you sure that you weren't listening to a remix or something? There's about 5 different songs on iTunes called Black Water. Strangely enough, results are different in the American iTunes store and the Euro one, so you might want to look in both stores. (you can switch with the menu on the bottom of the page, but it won't let you buy things from a different store)


----------



## Amie (Nov 4, 2006)

rhisiart said:


> Amie
> 
> I suspect that the song is question is a cover song of the Doobie Brothers hit: Black Water (or maybe the Doobie Brothers did it as a cover themselves).
> 
> See the attached screenshots. They may help you find the right song.



Hey, thanks! I'll go to iTunes Music Store and listen to those snippets. Maybe I can find the song/version I'm looking for that way. Thank you much.


----------



## Amie (Nov 4, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> That's strange, because the lyrics are almost exactly the same.. Are you sure that you weren't listening to a remix or something? There's about 5 different songs on iTunes called Black Water. Strangely enough, results are different in the American iTunes store and the Euro one, so you might want to look in both stores. (you can switch with the menu on the bottom of the page, but it won't let you buy things from a different store)



I'm not really sure which version I'm thinking of. I *thought* it was the original song (the song I'm thinking of was one from *way* back in the early 70s). But I could be wrong. Maybe that wasn't the first/original version, I have no idea really. Anyway, thanks for your help. I'll check out the stores now...


----------



## Amie (Nov 4, 2006)

Argh! I've been listening to all the "Black Water" songs listed in iTunes Music Store and STILL can't find the one I want. It's definitely not the Doobie Brothers  their "Black Water" is SLOW. The one I'm thinking of is NOT slow:

"I wanna hear some funky Dixieland
pretty mama come and take me by the hand
take me by the hand, hand, take me by the hand
dance with your daddy all night..."

It's definitely not a slow beat; it's rather fast (or at least medium-fast). I tapped it in on the song tapper link and it didn't pull up anything like that. 

*sigh*

Thank you all for trying your best to help me, though. I do appreciate it. Meanwhile, if anyone comes up with another possibility, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

The lyrics on the Doobie Brothers song does include that and it's on the bridge of the song.  Black Water starts off sort of mellow and then picks up around the bridge with that part you mentioned.  Have you listened to the song from the Doobie Brothers in its entirety?  Also, are you sure you're not tapping in double time compared to the way it is on the song?


----------



## Amie (Nov 4, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> The lyrics on the Doobie Brothers song does include that and it's on the bridge of the song.  Black Water starts off sort of mellow and then picks up around the bridge with that part you mentioned.  Have you listened to the song from the Doobie Brothers in its entirety?  Also, are you sure you're not tapping in double time compared to the way it is on the song?



OK, maybe you're right:  Maybe I only listened to the beginning (I listened to a snippet in iTunes Music Store, so maybe they only sample that part of the song and that's why I didn't recognize it). So, no, I haven't listen to "Black Water" by the Doobie Brothers in its entirety (only the iTunes snippet). Hmm... Well, OK, I'm going to trust you and buy it. But if it ain't the right one, I'm coming after YOU for my 99 cents back.


----------



## Amie (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm there now trying to buy it and it says there's "an iTunes Store error ... please try again later." Grrr ... someone does NOT want me to have this song. lol


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, you know where to find me, but rest assured that's the one. 

And you can always purchase the CD of it.  I actually like the Doobie Brothers....they had some great tunes, so if you buy the CD you won't regret any of the others.


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

Are you that you're logged into the right nationality? iTunes won't let me buy songs from, for example, the French store, due to copyright restrictions. (fortunately, you can still have the CDs shipped over )


----------



## Amie (Nov 4, 2006)

OK, that IS it! That's the song! Unfortunately, the part that I remember (that's the best part! where the music fades and the voices are prominent) and they're singing those lyrics that I posted ... unfortunately, that's only the last 30 seconds of the song. I want my 99 cents back! lol

Seriously though, thanks for your help, guys.


----------



## Amie (Nov 4, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> Are you that you're logged into the right nationality? iTunes won't let me buy songs from, for example, the French store, due to copyright restrictions. (fortunately, you can still have the CDs shipped over )



No, it was just an error on iTunes' part. Probably updating the store or something. It worked after a few minutes.


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

...Our work here.....is done.


----------



## Amie (Nov 4, 2006)

nixgeek said:


> ...Our work here.....is done.



Not yet ... you still haven't given me back my 99 cents. lol


----------



## eric2006 (Nov 4, 2006)

http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061028223832AATgc0Z


----------



## Amie (Nov 4, 2006)

eric2006 said:


> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20061028223832AATgc0Z



I wasn't asking for my money back from iTunes. I was asking Nixgeek. 

(By the way, I was just kidding.)


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 4, 2006)

Amie said:


> Not yet ... you still haven't given me back my 99 cents. lol



Check's in the mail.


----------

